# accidental double exposure



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2005)

I must have shot a few frames on this roll, then rewound it, but forgot to mark it.  Later I started the roll again, and shot over the original pics.  I kind of liked this one.


----------



## Corry (Aug 20, 2005)

Dude, your bloopers are even better than my good stuff!


----------



## Haygood (Aug 24, 2005)

This photograph looks so good. I have been looking at it for awhile. I really enjoy it. It gives the picture more character. Also since the picture is black and white it seems to help hide and distinct colors that would make it look out of place.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

Umm matt...This is awesome. I love it. i've been looking at it for ages and that's saying something... coz I've been completely turned off looking at photos for weeks now (can ya tell by the drastic drop of posts in the gallery hehehe).
You'll have to stuff up more often now. ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 27, 2005)

Some of the photos that turn up here as "bloopers" are just so good, they should go into a specially created "very artisitic photography" thread! This may have just "happened" to come about, but just don't TELL anybody! It looks really planned, and very well planned, and is so good --- admirable! 

And yes, Meysha, I have begun to thoroughly miss you in the Gallery. You used to be my faithful co-commentor, along with aprilraven, and now? No more Meysha... is it other things or are you fed up with looking at pics?


----------



## Meysha (Aug 27, 2005)

*arnie-like* I'll be back!

I've just been incredibly busy with uni and everyday stuff. I still love looking at photos, they give so much inspiration but I just needed a little break... but I'm back now, or will be in a couple of days.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome...makes yah think of trying double exposures properly eh?


----------



## Rob (Sep 1, 2005)

That doesn't count as a blooper  How comes your exposure wasn't completely blown out??

R


----------



## minew_m (Sep 1, 2005)

I love that "blooper."  It definitely worked out as a great mistake!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

completely speechless


----------

